# All my builds



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

All the build I made from first to last.
Brown Betty, Q zone, Angry Charles, Pussy Melter, Sabbra Cadabra, Hoof, Wizard, Galileo. Thanks to all the patience, hard work, and help I get from this website and forum. Many more builds to come. Cheers!


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh another one, a Sabbra Cadabra I just finished doing artwork for and finally boxed.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

Finished products. 1 Aion Tempest pcb and 9 pedalpcb builds.


----------



## Barry (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice family of builds you got going there!


----------



## Dreamlands (Oct 16, 2019)

Flipguitarist said:


> All the build I made from first to last.
> Brown Betty, Q zone, Angry Charles, Pussy Melter, Sabbra Cadabra, Hoof, Wizard, Galileo. Thanks to all the patience, hard work, and help I get from this website and forum. Many more builds to come. Cheers!



Sweet!  What's your favorite so far?


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

Dreamlands said:


> Sweet!  What's your favorite so far?


All of them ??


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

Barry said:


> Nice family of builds you got going there!


Thanks man! I need to start playing more and building less ?


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 16, 2019)

Yea man nice collection !

Ya have to squeeze a play day in between builds !


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Yea man nice collection !
> 
> Ya have to squeeze a play day in between builds !


Thanks man. So true! I’m gonna take a break from building. It’s very addicting. ???


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice work!  I like what you did with the Paranoid, turning Bill & Tony into _Knobheads_.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 17, 2019)

I didn’t mean to! Haha it was my first decal work using a sticker I had ordered from AliExpress.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 17, 2019)

Very impressive. Great job, man!


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 17, 2019)

Rehoused my Brown Betty


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

Cool label.  BB was one of my first PedalPCB builds.  One kick-ass pedal.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 23, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cool label.  BB was one of my first PedalPCB builds.  One kick-ass pedal.


I’m gonna have to agree. It’s the best sounding amp like distortion I’ve ever tried that I bought the original, an exact clone that came from Hong Kong from an eBay seller and built 2 from pedalpcb and one from aion. And I actually just bought thermionic pcb. Lol I’m getting rid of this one I’m gonna send it to my buddy in the Philippines.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 23, 2019)

Looks Groovy !


----------

